# Real Amazon Review for Sugar-Free Brownies



## Daniel (Dec 13, 2015)

*Never underestimate the power of these brownies
*
I do not know what is in these brownies to cause these reactions, but hear and heed my warnings. I wish I'd read the truth, the naked truth, the unvarnished and ugly truth:

1 Brownie - strange tummy rumbles. Sounds like thunder. Caution, you want to be near the plumbing fixtures.

2 Brownies - Thunder, plus the most unexpected gastro warnings. Think a high wind on the Sahara. You might want to move the chair closer to the bathroom. Start practicing your prayers.

3 Brownies - You should just make your bed in the bathtub. You'll be there all night.

More than 3 Brownies: The refrain: "Dear God in heaven" is heard echoing against the porcelain.

Source:  http://www.amazon.com/review/R2OVGMV1N568JR/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000G8399A&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=3760901&store=hpc


----------

